
What’s All This T-Coil Stuff, Anyhow? - panic
https://www.electronicdesign.com/analog/what-s-all-t-coil-stuff-anyhow
======
DoctorOetker
pdf at
[https://www.electronicdesign.com/sites/electronicdesign.com/...](https://www.electronicdesign.com/sites/electronicdesign.com/files/RakoTcoil.pdf)

very interesting

